# Want to get back on Paxil, but I have no insurance



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok, the last couple days I've been doing some serious thinking about whether or not to go back on medication. At the end of the day I don't think I can control my nerves well enough without some help. I took Paxil and Buspar thoughout high school and stopped soon after I started junior college. Thinking back, some of my best times in life came while on medication. I went to concerts, had cool friends, and even had the balls to talk to good looking girls at work. Once I stopped taking it I got into bad habbits and here I am today. I understand medication isn't a magic bullet, but when I compare my life now to back then it's night and day. Ok here is the problem: Right now I'm looking for a job. Next week I'm gonna drive around the warehouse area and apply at 50 different places. Currently I have insurance, but it won't cover medication or the dr. office bill. How much would it cost to buy 1 month of pills + the dr. office bill do you think? I could wait until I get my work insurance, but I don't want to be a nervous wreck the first couple weeks. People will label me a nut before I even get a chance. Any help would be appeciated! thanks


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You should see about somebody helping you, family wise. They have insurance plans even if your over the age of 18, if you can't work. I pay 0 dollars for my doctor vist and like a dollar for any medication.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

When I was in high school I used my parents insurance, but it stopped after 18. I mean, I expect to have a job in the next month hopefully, but I'd like to start taking it right off the bat. If will take a while before company insurance kicks in


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Well thats the thing man. You will be able to work and everything with your anxiety? Maybe it's not that much of an issue then with you and you just want it as some security? Thinking you can't cope without it? hell man atleast your looking for a job and have goals.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, I don't really have a choice. I either work or become a homeless bum for the rest of my life. I guess I could make it though work without medication, but I would probably end up quitting after a few months because of panic attacks and the inability to deal with others. Plus I'm sick of being by myself all the time. With medication it will held bring me out of my shell.


----------



## Biron21 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well Paxil is generic now and it's part of Walmart's $4 perscription program. I think it's $4 for 30 10mg tablets. Before i quit paxil due to side effects, my doc told me the target dose was 60mg(for me anyway) so if you go that high it would only cost you like $24 a month for the generic version. Assuming you have a walmart near you that has this program of course, many do i think.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

http://i.walmart.com/i/if/hmp/fusion/ge ... uglist.pdf

They also carry generic Buspar in addition to generic Paxil, if you're interested.


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

Are you going to have a job with full benefits, including 100% health insurance? Usually only full-time jobs offer this, and even FT doesn't ensure you coverage. Employers are providing less than they used to, in general.

Still, a job is certainly a good thing and will give you money to live off of.

If you don't get health insurance you could try to put aside enough money for a doctor appointment or ask a family member to help with the cost. You seem young. I bet your parents or other family members would be willing to help pay for the cost if they knew you needed medical attention.

Like everyone else said, you can get generic meds very cheaply. Also, most physician's offices will give you as many free samples as you need if you ask and tell them you can't afford the medication. Many will request extra from the drug reps if you make them aware of your situation. SSRI's are very commonly provided and easy for them to supply.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh yeah...For many insurance companies (Blue Cross/Blue Shield being one of them that I know does this for sure), seeing a doctor for a particular condition or taking a monthly prescription medication within 6 months of starting your new job is considered having a "pre-existing condition," which means even if you do get full insurance coverage built up after 6 months of being on the new job, your insurance won't cover any medical costs concerning those pre-existing conditions (anxiety, in this case). I don't know how they track it or anything like that, but I assume if you try to fill a prescription for anything indicated for anxiety and you have a Rx co-pay of let's say $15, then your insurance company might snatch away the co-pay when the pharmacy runs the Rx through the system, leaving you to pay the full price. That's just my theory on it, though. I know there is a whole to-do about pre-existing conditions and insurance, so I'm hoping you haven't taken any psych meds in a while if you intend to have your new insurance cover it once it kicks in.

Though, that has to only apply to taking medication insured by another insuranced provider...How else would they track it? I doubt they could if you bought it all out of pocket like you could easily do at Walmart with their super-cheap generics. Yay, light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

I think the only legal method right now of determining whether or not you have a pre-existing condition is what your doc writes on the forms to submit to the company. I've gone back to my doc and PA after being treated a few years prior for GAD, but when I saw them for the first time in this tx round, it was coded as a new condition. My anxiety realistically didn't go away, but it was not being treated for a period of time. The follow-ups are now coded as a pre-existing condition.


----------

